# Traminette



## krafty_kraut (May 5, 2012)

I've read this is the state wine of Indiana! I've also seen TWC and VSP for canopy management due to high vigor, which is best for this variety?

I really like Gewurztraminer, so this is right up my alley!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 5, 2012)

Planting 50 Sunday to replace the ones the drought last year killed!


----------



## grapeman (May 5, 2012)

It should do alright for you in a zone 5b, but not any colder. I pulled mine last year after having them freeze three years in a row. While growing they were extremely vigorous. I think I would grow them TWC. I had tried them on 4arm-kniffen and they were a jungle.


----------



## TxBrew (May 8, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Planting 50 Sunday to replace the ones the drought last year killed!



On what style trellis?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 8, 2012)

Have'nt run trellis yet, just on bamboo poles... these are just little baby sticks...lol


----------



## grapeman (May 8, 2012)

Traninette is such a vigorous variety that it probably should be grown on a split canopy, such as Geneva Double Curtain or Lyre. It can be grown as a Vertical Shoot Positioned vine, but it is hard to tame the beast that way.


----------

